# Mixing Different Fertilizers Together?



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

I was curious, I have been using dry fertilizers mixed with distilled water to dose my tank, and would anyone know if I could just mix up all the macros into a bottle rather than having a separate bottle for each?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Mixing macronutrients (NPK) together is fine.


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

thanks Anthony

but what about Micros? which ones cannot be mixed together, I think that is a better question


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

You cannot mix micronutrients with macronutrients.

You can mix all macronutrients together.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Darkblade48 said:


> You cannot mix micronutrients with macronutrients.
> 
> You can mix all macronutrients together.


Why can't you mix them together? Do they cancel each other out?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

AquaNeko said:


> Why can't you mix them together? Do they cancel each other out?


The iron in the micronutrients will form insoluble ferric phosphate when mixed with the potassium dihydrogen phosphate.

Dosing them together is fine, but when you are trying to store them together, in a concentrated form, then you will run into problems.


----------



## shikrai (Nov 6, 2010)

Where do you buy your dry ferts from in the gta?I recently moved back here from the U.S. and I am curious as to where to buy them here localy.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Hydroponics stores will have all the chemicals you are looking for.

Here is a website:

http://www.hydroponics.com/


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

In case you guys didn't catch that, micronutrients = celated mix. Macro is all of the other stuff.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

The only thing I would add to the micros would be extra iron. 


I have been making some 500 ml pump bottles of EI macros and micros premix as shown by Darkblade and another memebers sticky (with my own twist) for a while now, and recently made some more for another member. I have a regimen for EI and general dosing. Their 10 bucks a bottle or the micro/macro combo for 15.. a steal I think =) Theres only a few bottles left if anyone wants some pm me.


----------



## qwerty (Dec 15, 2009)

In regards to adding things to EI mixes... You can also add Flourish excel if you wish. 

It provides carbon through a different molecule and since the gluteraldehyde molecule becomes a more appropriate/convenient carbon source for specific reactions it will compliment CO2 injection instead of just being entirely redundant.

Least that's what seachem says...

I've added it a few times, but only because I already have a large bottle hanging around anyways.


----------



## archgop (Sep 19, 2010)

jimmyjam said:


> The only thing I would add to the micros would be extra iron.
> 
> I have been making some 500 ml pump bottles of EI macros and micros premix as shown by Darkblade and another memebers sticky (with my own twist) for a while now, and recently made some more for another member. I have a regimen for EI and general dosing. Their 10 bucks a bottle or the micro/macro combo for 15.. a steal I think =) Theres only a few bottles left if anyone wants some pm me.


Interesting.. So did your macro mix worked better when you added Iron?

How much Iron do you add to the recipe (based on this: http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12269 ) ? What kind of Iron do you use? Powder? Liquid?

Thanks!


----------

